# Do kayaks Rust the roof of your car?



## emboli (Jun 23, 2008)

I was wondering if kayaks would rust the roof of my car.

After a day of kayaking i think i would be too tired to wash it in water before putting it on the roof and 
there is not always a fresh water supply available.

what do you guys think?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 1, 2007)

whithout doubt!!

ian


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yyes , and not only the roof , but the boot and doors and whole car , just take a chamois with you , and after you have finished kayaking wipe the kayak down with a chamois so that its dry when you put it on the car


----------



## emboli (Jun 23, 2008)

that makes me so worried coz my 4wd is brand new sigh


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

they sure do ..dont rinse it off with it on your car as well.the salt will stay behind in all the sills,rubbers,ect..i dont care if its a bomb,beach car,the more rust the better,but if its the good flash 4wd...bummer


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a 06 4X4 tray back and was finding my tool box's and stuff were rusting from the salt, so I installed a deck wash pump and some pipes to hold water under the tray so I can wash it all in fresh water before I load the yak. Seems to have stopped the rusting.

Incidental I have a little bubbling of paint (rust) on the roof under where the yak usually goes. I'm pretty sure it was there before I got the yak :? .......and its getting fixed under warranty any ways.


----------



## emboli (Jun 23, 2008)

ah man thats a bummer. i better find an alternative maybe a blow up yak that can deflate to load in the boot


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

A trailer is a good alternative, MacFish has a nice one i think you will find it in the DIY section.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

emboli said:


> ah man thats a bummer. i better find an alternative maybe a blow up yak that can deflate to load in the boot


Heheh, yep, they go really well with the hooks, gaffs, knives, fish spines and all things sharp associated with fishing.


----------



## emboli (Jun 23, 2008)

sIGH im so depressed now


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

If you are that worried about rust id go a trailer for sure

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10066


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Uh - Oh !!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Err uh-oh what exactly??


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I've got a flat hose on a small reel similar to this http://cgi.ebay.com.au/flat-hose-wi...yZ139905QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem that I sometimes carry in the boot of my car.

Can attach it to taps available at some launch sites and wash it down before placing on roof racks. If I don't get to do it before placing on car I wash both the yak and car down when I get home.

Small and cheap at approx $30.

Marty


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=17628

this is the answer for me


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Mine lives on my car and i never wash it after use - so UH OGH !!!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I use a trailer, but would car top it if I could. I wash the yak down before I load it, and take 20litres of water with me. Applied with a watering can. Seems to work fairly well.

Cheers andybear

No sponsors today!

Gunna get another bus, I hate sedans! :twisted:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've carried my yaks on the roof of my car (2002 model Ford Escape) for the last 3 years and apart from a few scratches from where my prowler rubs against the duco I haven't had any rust problems from dripping saltwater. I think any car with a decent paintjob should be able to withstand a small amount of saltwater on the paint.

Of course if you're backing your 4WD into saltwater or pouring bucketloads of saltwater over your car then you are asking for trouble.

I've had to use a bit of touch -up paint to cover the scratches but that's all.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Davey G said:


> I've had to use a bit of touch -up


I think your avatar could do with a touch up mate... you've gone all white and pixelated...


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

My yak lives on the roof of my car, but the whole kit and kabbodle get a pressure wash as soon as I can get to the servo on the way home. Sometimes I even open the doors and wipe down the seals. If you are really concerned about it you could have a look at cathodic protection. I'm pretty sure you can buy these now for automotive applications.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

I absolutley stuffed the roof of my pajero from doing this an sold it for nothing more than parts. I always stopped through the drive through carwash on the way home and hosed the yak and car down. After many years of fishing 3-4 times a week (before I had kids and a demanding job), I buggered it up pretty quick.

I dont fish as much now, maybe once a month, but the only advice I can give is if anyone see's any rust spots, then attend to it straight away. If you leave it then it spreads extremely fast into the pilars (within 12 months), When this happens, its all over.


----------



## 30HA (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm getting a water tank installed to my 4x with a hose and a bilge pump so I can hose the yak off before racking it.


----------



## Marky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

I leave 2 x 2 litre water bottles in the back of the car full of tap water. A quick pour over the yak and then a quick wipe down with a sponge.

No problems yet!


----------



## rnmars1 (Feb 21, 2008)

I've started taking 4 or 5 2 litre plactic conatiners filled with grey water. I wet the yak down before it goes on the roof. should help a little, then at home I use more grey water to rince the roof with.


----------



## NorthWestAlby (Nov 29, 2007)

what about one of those garden pressure sprayers? You know the pump action ones used for applying round up etc. They hold about 10 litres and can generate a little bit of pressure to get in the nooks and crannies...I was thinking of using mine (without the round-up) as a kayak rinser...simply keep it in the car and give it a quick pump and spray down yak and rods/reels before loading it all in/on the car for the trip home...where I can give it and the car a more throrough rinse.

what do you think? Anyone tried this?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

hello my name is keza and I HAVE RUST


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Get a Land Rover or Audi, Alloy body panels don't rust so it still looks sweet when you roll it's cancerous carcass into the yard for a trade in... :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

A little.....


----------



## Gassa (May 19, 2008)

dont worry the are all pulling your leg your kayak will not cause rust in your car i can give you a 100 % gaurantee . but the salt water off it will .

sorry one to many beers

have a good one


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Another thing to look at is that the car manufacturers are starting to use loads of gal now. Even my VS has gal doors and bonnet. Unfortunately the roof is not.  
Cheers
Mike


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I've gone with Paul's (AWTY) idea, fitted a deck-wash pump in one of the tool boxes and a 20lt drum in the tray. Hose the yak off before loading after an outing. Only takes a few minutes, it's great.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

i'm jsut wondering do you think the rust could be averted by just giving your yak a good towel down before putting it on the car so it minimises the amount of salt water going on your prescious?

cheers


----------

